# 2018 LT Service Charging System



## FergusonMisfit (May 9, 2018)

Anybody Run into charging system service light showing up? This morning when I left for work the "Service Charging System" notice came up on the DIC and the battery light popped up. After a string of curses I drove to the end of my long driveway and it went off. Figured I left the door cracked and maybe voltage had dropped, so I went about my business.

My drive to work is roughly 76 Miles about 2 miles from work it came back on, cruise set to 65 no AC running as it was cool. check voltage, it says 12.5. I make it to work shut it off, grab a voltmeter and check voltage at battery, 12.49, Fire it up and DIC is showing 12.1. I turn accessories on A/C, Stereo, Lights, It drops down below 11. Shut them off and she comes back up to 12.1, revving makes no difference in voltage.

Now a bit about the car
Purchased in 2019
Just Under 95k miles on it
All regular maintenance done by yours truly
Has never had a single issue outside of replacing Evap Vent solenoid as the pigtail magically got ripped off

My assumption Is the battery is about 5 years old, and although AGM, the auto stop system isn't exactly easy on them. Maybe its on its way out.
At the same time, at almost 95k its just as likely an alternator could be on its way out. My forearms are a bit on the thick side but I plan on squeezing them in to check output during lunch today.

Just wondering if anyone can shed light on how much computer controlled charging there is? I'm aware of the adaptive charging but I wasn't sure how much of that information is passed onto the driver? Is it normal for the DIC voltage to not fluctuate during an increase in engine rpms? Its kind of hard to rev while holding leads on the battery.


----------



## FergusonMisfit (May 9, 2018)

Ran up to the autoparts store and had a charging system test done, battery tested fine, Alternator showed no voltage. Checked the fuses in in the battery compartment, they were fine. Gonna throw an alternator at it and see if it sticks. Goodbye 300 bones!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, your description in the first one definitely sounded like the alternator wasn't even charging. First one I've seen fail on a Gen 2.


----------

